# What do you do whilst writing



## Jagunco (Aug 29, 2012)

Stop me if this has been done before but does anyone have something to hand for when they dry up a little.

I personally have my guitar next to my chair and I normallu play it when I need a mental break or whatever. Thinking of getting a dumbell put here as well for when I need to look away from the screen.

Of course there is always minecraft as well


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2012)

I come on here, or I sit down and play some video games ^^


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2012)

Get the blood pumping. Go for a run, workout, etcetera. 

There are studies which show that high levels of creativity are linked with exercise.


----------



## Cran (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam W said:


> Get the blood pumping. Go for a ***, ****out, etcetera.
> 
> There are studies which show that high levels of creativity are linked with *******.



Go and wash your mouth out with soap!

... such filthy words as come out of you!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 29, 2012)

Wax the cat, watch television, read the paper or any handy magazine, play computer bridge, bake a cake, make a curry for later; then if I can't think of anything else to do, I wax the cat again...


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2012)

Cran said:


> Go and wash your mouth out with soap!
> 
> ... such filthy words as come out of you!



Not a fan of exercise, I take it?


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 29, 2012)

I walk around the yard with a cigar, or take a few minutes to check out a couple forums I'm on. Or just stretch really, really hard. Anything to get out of the position I seem to find myself in when the writing really gets going (otherwise I stagger around like I'm 100 years old when I'm done...) But I never go to anything (online or otherwise) that will take more than 10-15 minutes; if I'm going to be involved longer than that, my writing better be done for the day.


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 29, 2012)

Coffee and cigarettes. Exercise? Pffft!


----------



## beanlord56 (Aug 29, 2012)

I read, waste time on video games and watching movies or Avatar (Airbender or Korra), and listen to some metal.


----------



## Яequiem (Aug 30, 2012)

Typically pack a lip full of Skoal and turn on a relaxing ambient station on Pandora and try to relax my mind. I also take a sleeping pill sometimes, being tired helps get my creative juices flowing.


----------



## felix (Aug 30, 2012)

I property search online. 

I have no idea why...but it does help.


----------



## garza (Aug 30, 2012)

If I'm at the computer I use the tips of my fingers to press the keys. If I'm away from the computer I use a pencil to make letters in my pocket notepad or in a larger notebook that I  often carry.


----------



## j.w.olson (Aug 30, 2012)

Read random articles (using the "random article") button on Wikipedia. I love some of the random things I've stumbled on, and I enjoy dreaming up how I could use the info in stories.


----------



## Jon M (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm usually talking to myself and reading all of my sentences outloud.


----------



## Jagunco (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Sam what kind of workouts do you do? Dont suppose youre a kettlebell fan?


----------



## ~Ara~ (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha, I film myself using my webcam while I'm writing/typing, then when I need a break I go through and watch it all. Try it sometime, it's quite amusing, especially if you talk to yourself in weird voices and make strange faces while you're writing...


----------



## Cath Humes (Sep 27, 2012)

I find that a quiet calm cycle in the dark is very creatively refreshing.  Cycling in the dark in the Summer during light rain is the best, closely followed by very cold frosty Winter nights if there's a bright moon.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 28, 2012)

Swim is my first choice, followed by a run with my dog, otherwise I take the camera out to do a little shoot. 
Or listen to music really, really, really, really, really, really, loud.


----------



## cullmeyer (Sep 28, 2012)

I listen to music, drink coffee or whiskey. To take a break, I'll play video games, step outside and have a smoke (live in California, and the wife doesn't like it).


----------



## FleshEater (Sep 28, 2012)

I usually listen to music (Zombi, Mercyful Fate, Judas Priest, metal or ambient...), drink beer, whiskey, coffee, water, hot chocolate (all of those beverages help); then I get real close to the screen and read, then I lean way back in my chair and re-read. I swear I treat it like I'm painting a picture; I probably look ridiculous writing. That's about the extent of my writing time.


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 28, 2012)

I just write. I try not to do anything else. I try to get mentally immersed in my writing so that nothing else exists but those words on a page. If my house were on fire--ideally, I would not notice.

(Ideally for my writing state of mind, that is. Not ideally for my house. Lol)

I try to get into that same level of consciousness you get when reading a really good book. Someone could be talking to you and you wouldn't hear them at all, you'd be so tuned into the story that your mind would block them out. That's the sweet spot I try to put myself in when writing.

 It's not always attainable, but I've learned that the best way to catch it is by continual exposure to words without distractions--a sort of self-hypnosis.


----------



## dale (Sep 28, 2012)

either smoke or immerse myself in the music i already have on. if i go online and come here or anywhere else, i lose
complete concentration on writing. better just to concentrate on some alice in chains or something to keep my dark writing mood
flowing.


----------



## Seckroth24 (Sep 28, 2012)

Usually I get up and walk away. Only for about 10 minutes or so. I go clean something or cook. Just getting up for a small stretch of time always helps.


----------



## FleshEater (Sep 28, 2012)

Dale I totally agree; WF kills the writing mood haha!


----------



## dale (Sep 28, 2012)

FleshEater said:


> Dale I totally agree; WF kills the writing mood haha!



lol. it does when you end up getting drawn into a silly debate forum debacle.


----------



## FleshEater (Sep 28, 2012)

I posted in there for all of three days I think. You could waste your entire life away in that part of the forum...wasn't worth it; I could care less anymore on changing someones opinion haha!


----------



## DuKane (Sep 28, 2012)

Tea, coffee, brandy, smokes, sport on the tv, noise of any kind.
Can't write in silence.
Oh and only write for two hours max before having a fifteen minute break.


----------



## Winston (Sep 28, 2012)

I think.  I dream.  I go to fantastic places.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 29, 2012)

I go outside, sit on the porch, and smoke a cigarette.  That, or I talk about my story out loud to myself in Norwegian.  I don't know why that works but it does.  Who am I to question the creative juices?


----------



## Wessik (Oct 2, 2012)

garza said:


> If I'm at the computer I use the tips of my fingers to press the keys. If I'm away from the computer I use a pencil to make letters in my pocket notepad or in a larger notebook that I  often carry.



Literal interpretation does have its perks, eh Garza?

It is imperative for me to stay fit. There are certain expectations that the family must uphold, you know.

...Not dying before your grandchildren are born, for example.


----------



## potentialeight (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a big fan of active rest between writing sessions. My sessions themselves are usually about 60-90 minutes each, and my breaks are usually 15-30 minutes each. Some people I talk to regularly who also work at home use shorter spurts of about 30-35 minutes of work for 5-10 minutes of rest, but I like to keep going for longer.


----------



## Comrade Yuri (Oct 5, 2012)

I write in bursts, taking frequent breaks to clear my head. I break up the writing with chores, exercise, and reading. Sometimes I lie down and daydream about the story, seeing what ideas pop up. Funny how daydreaming can get the creativity flowing again. 

What I long for, but cannot summon upon demand, are those moments of extreme focus where I'm in the story, and the rest of the world fades away. Too many distractions, I suppose, so I need to practice at it some more.


----------



## Cairney (Oct 11, 2012)

I find the best way to relax for me is to watch let's plays on youtube, or go and read for a bit!


----------



## D.H.A.O.H. (Nov 21, 2012)

Listen to music, generally stuff without lyrics. Think movie soundtracks- spacey post-rock,orchestral scores. Also, i drink tea.


----------



## JimJanuary (Nov 21, 2012)

I sit at my computer ready to write. Then I check my email and facebook. Then I check the latest of procrastination fueling sites like flavorwire and brainpickings. Then I play my guitar. Then I realize I've wasted four hours. Then I decide to write more seriously the next day.
All that said I do try to keep the idea I'm working on in my mind while doing the above


----------



## Nutmeg123 (Nov 30, 2012)

I usually play counter-strike: source and/or listen to Nirvana/Libertines/Babyshambles


----------



## Donthebat (Nov 30, 2012)

I worry about my punctuation...


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 10, 2012)

Jagunco said:


> *What do you do whilst writing                 *



I think.

I might also listen to certain forms of music, just to get the juices flowing, while creating ideas. But, while actually writing and during those short breaks in-between flailing fingers, I _think_. It's not as calm as it sounds... I'll talk to myself, gesture wildly, mumble conversations and garble out snatches of dialogue. My face will run a systems check through an emotional lexicon of expressions, like a card sharp hunting for bent corners. I'll laugh, cry, go tingly with terror and be washed in that warm fuzzy feeling of puppies and sunny meadows. Sometimes I leave the safety of my comfy, well padded office chair and pace back and forth in front of my desk or even walk into another room, just to change my mind.

What I don't do: I don't talk to others or communicate online. I don't leave my station unless it's due to necessity or I need to let my brain grind on an idea while I do something inane. (Besides my writing...) I also try very hard to preserve whatever spark I'm currently nurturing, so I won't be found skipping through meme vids while writing a tense piece. For me, that sort of thing is important and I want to add fuel to the fire, not quench it with distractions.

And, as it must be said, I'm never far from a writing utensil and recording device, nor should any writer find themselves in a position unable to record the brilliant idea their brain just regurgitated while taking a shower.. or something. (Yes, my brain takes showers...) In effect, I'm really never not stoking the fires of creation, but there are times when I am not actively "writing."


----------



## Foxee (Dec 10, 2012)

What do I do whilst writing? I usually end up yelling, "Not right now!" and "Don't fight, you two (or three) can get along now go do it!" and "Why does my mother call right when I sit down to write?" and "No, you may not have candy for breakfast!" or "Yes, you can have the candy, I don't care just let me ride this train of thought to the end for once."

Things like that.

I need a nap.


----------



## EasyExpertWriting (Dec 16, 2012)

I occasionally listen to music.


----------



## Freakconformist (Dec 18, 2012)

If I  get distracted by anything, I can usually forget about finishing that story. I try to get as many ideas out as I can before "taking a break". Even if that mean pounding away for five hours at a time. Unfortunately, I don't do that very often.


----------



## popsprocket (Dec 18, 2012)

I spend the time agonising over how I have a much better idea that demands to be written and constantly have to remind myself that the same thing would just happen all over again so I might as well finish this one.

But I also listen to music, watch TV shows/films, procrastinate, and write in my notes book. It's surprisingly conducive to how I write. I tend to write in huge bursts of energy and inspiration where I can put down 4000 words an hour and then I have to mull over the next parts while doing something else.


----------



## SirThinkALot (Dec 18, 2012)

I write.  I usually do right before bed, so when I get tired I go to sleep.


----------



## moderan (Dec 18, 2012)

> *What do you do whilst writing                 *



I'm old. I wonder how long I can go without having to pee, whether I have enough coffee to get through the passage I'm working on, what the cats are doing that's making that gawdawful noise that I refuse to get up to see about on account of my "working" status. I think about what's for dinner.
I have conversations with my characters. Right out loud. I ask them what they'd like to do next, and then listen for one of the voices in my head to speak up.
Those moments of white-hot creativity are more and more fleeting. Seldom am I able to shut out the world completely. But I've been able to cultivate a nice simmer over the years, that isn't cooled by such things as telephones ringing or having to take a dump, or even major emergencies.


----------

